# Need help with nissan part numbers



## davbell22602 (Nov 24, 2009)

I need with crossing some nissan part numbers to year and model.

Here's the part numbers

Part #1 = L/H - L 66853 03w00, 80931-ej5000

Part #2 = 48470 10w00, 10w01, 10w02 (has a molded circle with n/p in it)


----------



## TW_Pathy_97 (Oct 25, 2009)

google them... them will be on the net somewhere !


----------



## davbell22602 (Nov 24, 2009)

TW_Pathy_97 said:


> google them... them will be on the net somewhere !


Already tried that.


----------



## davbell22602 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------

